# Froggy's Fog Juice



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the haunted house scent of Froggy's Fog juice smells like? Dirt, dust, mold???

I want to buy a couple of different scents this year but have no idea what this smell is.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

The haunted house scent reminds me of when you open a door to a basement that is has been damp for a month with no air movement. Stale air and a musty smell. I like it.

There is a page talking about different scents from Froggys. Here is the link. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27301&page=3


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Haunted Spider said:


> The haunted house scent reminds me of when you open a door to a basement that is has been damp for a month with no air movement. Stale air and a musty smell. I like it.
> 
> There is a page talking about different scents from Froggys. Here is the link. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27301&page=3


I agree with that description. 
We actually use that scent in our graveyard scene of our walkthrough. I like the smell, too. 
When we first bought it, a couple of years ago at TransWorld, I made the mistake of spraying one squirt of it in our hotel room. It smelled musty and "graveyardy" for days. I can only imagine what housekeeping thought was going on in that room.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Cool. Think I'll put that on my shopping list along with the gun powder scent. Thanks!


----------



## EvilEye (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a bottle of it sitting on my desk and I let Jr take a whiff and he said the same thing...'it smells old'. don't get this stuff on your fingers though...geesh.


----------



## BugFreak (Oct 30, 2011)

Does the scented stuff stay on clothes and/or skin long? Also, is it sticky or anything like that? In smoke form, I mean


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

I have used the Froggys scents for a few years now and have been thrilled with them. They do not leave an odor after the fog has dissipated, I have filled my garage with so much fog that you couldn't see your hand in front of your face and when the fog was gone so was the scent. Don't touch the scent straight out of the jar it will last a while but mixed with juice your ok.


----------



## Japy (Oct 14, 2013)

going to have to check out some scents this year.. They sound better every year.


----------

